

Google’s Balloon Internet Experiment, One Year Later - intull
http://www.wired.com/2014/06/google-balloons-year-later/

======
jfasi
> "The balloons are delivering 10x more bandwidth, 10x steer-ability, and are
> staying up 10x as long..."

I find the scale of these improvements simultaneously inspiring and troubling.
What does it imply that you can make this sort of improvement in a year? It's
inspiring because it suggests how brilliant these people are, and it showcases
the power of human ingenuity, etc. It's troubling because it makes this
improvement seem like low-hanging fruit. What other amazing things still are
waiting to happen in relatively short time scales, simply because no one is
thinking about them in the right way?

